# Habanos Ring Gauge for a Shorter Smoke



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Hi everyone. I did a search on this topic and the results were from several years back so I thought I'd bring it up again. With winter here, I've been enjoying smaller cigars that I can smoke in 45 minutes or less. (In general, I'm not a fast smoker.) It's been too cold outside to really enjoy an hour to 90 minute cigar ! During warmer months I tend to smoke robusto and toro sized cigars with ring gauges running about 50-52. That may be outta long habit, more than any other factor. But, I'm really coming to appreciate smaller cigars. There are also some excellent values out there in these cigars, and I definitely like that.

Here's my question please - what do you prefer in shorter time-of-smoke habanos ? Smaller ring gauge & longer or larger ring gauge and shorter length ? Is there a minimum ring gauge Cuban that you'll smoke ? Why ? Maybe no generalities can be made regarding sizes & it comes down to the individual cigar ? What do you think ? Thanks


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

My go to 20 minute smoke with coffee after breakfast is an ERdM demitasse.
Next up would be the 45 minute Partagas Short.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Longer = more time to smoke. RG has much less effect on smoking time.

For that reason, I try to smoke cigars 4" or less. That gets me about an hour or less (hopefully). The RG of these cigars is usually under 50 and can go as low as 30ish

Robusto takes too long for me, so what you're asking is literally what I smoke all year round - short cigars!

Anything with the words "Short" "Petit" "Half" usually works well!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For me it is any Petite Corona take your pick in the Cuban world they really are the best.
45 Minutes out of a Party short And Robusto takes to long. I wish i could smoke as slow as you guys it would cut my cigar bill in half .lol.
All joking aside the point i am trying to make is. Like taste smoking itself is very subjective. Gotta run Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Personally, I've soured on anything under 38 RG unless it's a coffee-break mini.

Although I don't have weather concerns, I do smoke a lot of smaller cigars. I favor mid-RG's regardless of length; so my "time constraint go-tos" are:

Half Coronas (HUHC & MMC) - 3.5" x 44
Minutos (BCJ, RASSC, SCdlH EP, & Parti Shorts) - 4.3" x 42
RG Perlas - 4" x 40
Vegueros Mananitas - 3.9" x 46


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Use to really really enjoy smoking the Cohiba Siglo 1 and Trinidad Reyes--40 rg --4 and 4.3 inches
but they priced them so high not worth buying and smoking daily anymore.

Upmann epicure 35 rg 4.3 inches are a good cheap 20-25 minute smoke
Upmann HalfCorona- 44 rg--3.5 inch--might be the most complex small smoke 

Por Larranaga Panetelas-36 rg--5 inch -decent very cheap and cheerful smoke


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Boil PC, you'll thank me later


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scott W. said:


> Boil PC, you'll thank me later


Boli PC ?????

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Boiled cigars get kinda' slimy, like boiled peanuts.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Monte 5 is good, 4x40


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I like the RG perlas and SCDLH el principe


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Boiled cigars get kinda' slimy, like boiled peanuts.


But you can drink the water. Like really stout tea... 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> But you can drink the water. Like really stout tea...


I still prefer them roasted, peanuts and cigars.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Any construction or other issues that tend to come with sub 40 ring gauge habanos ?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Longer = more time to smoke. RG has much less effect on smoking time.
> 
> For that reason, I try to smoke cigars 4" or less. That gets me about an hour or less (hopefully). The RG of these cigars is usually under 50 and can go as low as 30ish
> 
> ...


I think I'm coming around to your viewpoint Sean. I'm finding that I often have less time for a smoke. I expect that to be even more so in 2017. I'll likely be adding to my stock of "Short', "Petit", and "Half" habanos this year. I'll save the longer sticks for when I have the time. Also, I took up the pipe last summer and like to smoke half bowls and small bowl pipes when time is short.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> Any construction or other issues that tend to come with sub 40 ring gauge habanos ?


Nothing that I have noticed. Keep my cc's between 60 and 62% and have very few plugging problems.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't forget Corona juniors. Bolivar and H. Upmann have them usually. Montes seem to have the need for aging but can be extremely worth the wait. 

Bolivar makes an inexpensive shirt that is other than the standard. I can't think of the added name but made for a 20-30 minute smoke. They are also a lot less. They used to be machine rolled but have been hand rolled since 2002. 

Por Larrangas are more expensive but come in really thin ring gauges. Some people love them. I have yet to go with a rg thinner than 40, with the exception of club coronas. They are a basic smoke but not too bad. 

Enjoy exploring these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Rondo said:


> My go to 20 minute smoke with coffee after breakfast is an ERdM demitasse.
> 
> Next up would be the 45 minute Partagas Short.


I haven't been able to find these El Rey del Mundo on a frequent basis but they were in same over Boxing week. If I had the cash I might have bought them as they had 2 box specials. Rondo has exceptional taste in these things.

For a while I couldn't figure out what he meant by ERdM, but I started thinking and figured it out. Not a fan of the NC Cuban marques but the habanos all seem to be fun. Though I try to steer clear of Mille Fleurs now as I've had some that are so densely packed that the Modus was needed and still quite hard to enjoy. They require the lightest puffs and go out frequently. Still they are very inexpensive and don't taste bad at all when they are rolled right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joe Sticks said:


> I think I'm coming around to your viewpoint Sean. I'm finding that I often have less time for a smoke. I expect that to be even more so in 2017. I'll likely be adding to my stock of "Short', "Petit", and "Half" habanos this year. I'll save the longer sticks for when I have the time. Also, I took up the pipe last summer and like to smoke half bowls and small bowl pipes when time is short.


Here's one i forgot all about till i had one this morning its good quick and cheap.
_H. UPMANN Epicures_


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I am loving the 4" x 44rg, which is why I love the RoMa craft so much. 

I love Habano Corona juniors, shorts and the rest. Pantella is a great vitola when it can be found. Like a shorter lonsdale. 

It's great to have so many options to choose from. 

I will be buying Churchill shorts and No. 2 shorts for Summers as well. There are times when a long cigar are great but you really need the longer time period. They are awesome for 18 holes of golf or hiking around to keep your mind of how long a trail can take as well. But without the steep ascents or downgrades. Dropping and breaking a long cigar like a Lusi or a Gigante can be heart breaking, especially if it's the only cigar you brought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

